# Kommentare zu: Angeln und Skifahren



## Anglerboard-Team (16. August 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier kann kommentiert und diskutiert werden>>>


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln und Skifahren*

Hier vielleicht noch zwei Winterimpressionen aus Norwegen:
1.) Snowboardfahren in den Bergen:





2.) Auf der Jagd in den Bergen:




Gruß Knurri


----------



## Seehaeschen (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln und Skifahren*

und hier zu "deinem Skigebiet" http://www.holtanlia.no/  Leider steht da noch nicht, wann sie öffnen. Gewöhnlich ist es im hohen Norden aufgrund der Jahreszeit erst im Frühjahr. Kommt halt auch drauf an wie die Schneeverhältnisse sind. Das andere "østerkløft" scheint ein Langlaufgebiet zu sein.
Auf jeden Fall ist es die Zeit der  *ORCAS* :l 
#h Seehaeschen


----------

